# Nach System-Update kein Internet

## oliver2104

Hallo, hab mein System upgedated, und hab jetzt aber keinen Zugriff zum Internet.

mein Verdacht fällt auf das udev-update.

Problem: 

 ifconfig findet keine Netzwerkkarte sondern nur lo:

das Modul meiner Netzwerk-Karte befindet sich in 

/lib/modules/3.5.7-gentoo/kernel/drivers/net/ethernet/realtek/r8169.ko

modprobe r8169  ergibt zwar keine Fehlermeldung

aber ifconfig findet trotzdem nur lo:

Bitte um Hilfe

----------

## Christian99

was passiert denn, wenn du das net.eth? init-skript startest?

und was sagt dmesg was zur netzwerkkarte?

----------

## bell

Was ist mit 

```
ifconfig -a
```

also auch die nicht aktiven anzeigen lassen?

----------

## oliver2104

Danke für die Tips.

Also:

# ifconfig -a ergibt folgendes: 

```

dummy0: flags=130<BROADCAST,NOARP>  mtu 1500

        ether 3e:ae:7c:d9:4d:cd  txqueuelen 0  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

enp8s0: flags=4098<BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether bc:ae:c5:df:2c:5d  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 16436

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 64  bytes 4992 (4.8 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 64  bytes 4992 (4.8 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

# /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start

```

 * Bringing up interface eth0

 *   ERROR: interface eth0 does not exist

 *   Ensure that you have loaded the correct kernel module for your hardware

 * ERROR: net.eth0 failed to start

```

# dmesg zeigt folgendes zur Netzwerkkarte

```

[   11.651472] r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.3LK-NAPI loaded

[   11.651561] r8169 0000:08:00.0: irq 48 for MSI/MSI-X

[   11.651637] r8169 0000:08:00.0: eth0: RTL8168e/8111e at 0xf8026000, bc:ae:c5:df:2c:5d, XID 0c200000 IRQ 48

[   11.651638] r8169 0000:08:00.0: eth0: jumbo features [frames: 9200 bytes, tx checksumming: ko]

```

----------

## LinuxTom

Dann ändere Dein eth0 auf enp8s0 (in /etc/conf.d/net und das /etc/init.d/net.eth0) oder lasse enp8s0 per udev in eth0 umbenennen.

----------

## firefly

mit einem udev update hat sich der algorithmus geändert wie netzwerkschnittstellen benannt werden. (Dadurch sollen die namen stabiler sein: http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Udev/upgrade http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/)

----------

## oliver2104

Hurra, es hat funktioniert.

habe /etc/conf.d/net geändert auf

```

config_enp8s0="dhcp"

```

dann diesen Link gesetzt

```

# ln -s net.lo /net/init.d/net.enp8s0

```

und hab dann die init scripts angepasst:

```

# rc-update delete net.eth0 default

# rc-update add net.net.enp8s0 default

```

Vielen Dank noch für die Tips

----------

## Christian99

der vollständigkeit halber solltest du noch net.eth0 löschen

----------

